# Buzzzzzzzzzzz!



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I ordered the adorable bee dress from Tickled Pink, and Marj made a bow to match. I wanted to share some pics. I am in love with the dresses from Tickled Pink and Marj's bows! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

The title startled me for a second, but that's adorable. =]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she is adorable! I love that dress!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Isn't she just precious!!!! She is beautiful and her little dress and bow are adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a gorgeous little girl she is. She looks so cute in that dress!! I love the dress and bow... a total WOW!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Mary Ann, that bow and dress are precious on her. Then again, anything would probably be precious on that little mug! 

Andrea


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it!!

Cathy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, she is so pretty







you do a perfect topknot , I love it. She is sooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

and to think that bees were my least favorite insect. coco has made me appreciate bumble bees!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pretty as a picture







. Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW!







Coco is just the "bee's knees" in her dress and matching bow.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Coco is adroable in her little dress and bow







What a pretty little girl she is


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Silly me, I read the topic and thought "oh no, poor Coco".







She looks so great in that dress. I think the second pic is my favorite because she just looks so sweet and innocent.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Silly me, I read the topic and thought "oh no, poor Coco".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is sweet and innocent! 

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments about Coco.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never understood that expression. =[


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...Coco is just precious!







What a pretty dress. I sure wish Tillie's topknot look as good as Coco's! Hopefully one day it will...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Coco looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Adorable dress and matching bow.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Awww...Coco is just precious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Coco is now 16 months old, and her top knot doesn't seem as full as it should be. I am afraid the bands are breaking the hair in it, but I use ones which I can remove easily. Their hair grows pretty fast, so I feel sure your Tilly's will be just as you want it in no time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's the cutest dress, love it and the bow is so awesome.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Coco can buzzzzzzzz her way over here anytime!! So cute!







Her coat is growing back so quickly!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Coco looks adorable in the dress


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooooh my gosh!!







look at beautiful coco in her darling new ensemble.







veeeerrrry posh!!









but i love coco regardless.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Coco can buzzzzzzzz her way over here anytime!! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Look at this, and it has only been 3 or 4 months. It really does grow out fast! That's a good thing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks precious with busy bees on her.







Give me that baby!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i love bee-print anything! she looks ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#ff6600">She looks bee-autiful







</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mary Ann, Coco looks ADORABLE! Thank you for sharing the new dress and bow photo with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Beautiful!!*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is so adorable!!







The dress is so cute and the color just looks great on her!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my, she is a doll that dress and bow are perfectly gorgeous.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Mary Ann, Coco is absolutely adorable







! I love that little summer time dress and bow. She is picture perfect!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Adorable little dress & bow on beautiful Coco.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok Coco is just about the most ADORABLE malt I've ever seen. I love her. The dress and bow are soooo cute on her!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:w00t: ACK!!!! That little button nose!! Must coco-nap her!
*SQUEAL* 
*SWOON*
*THUD*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you so very much! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

What a living doll. Wish my muffins would keep their bows in. They think each others hair bling is something to nibble.
Aimee


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

And I'am in LOVE with Coco. Wow, that little girl is adorable, especially in that dress. It's so cute. :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She can sting me any day :wub: Too cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

She looks like a baby doll! I so miss Chyna's hair. Pictures like these make me want to grow her's back.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh!
Coco is so precious and the dress is fabulous! Marj did a great job on the bow too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! your coco is sooo pretty and her dress is pretty as well  

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The dress and Marj's bow couldn't be a more perfect match!! She looks absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

you really got me with that title.. nice dress


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

She looks soooo great in that dress! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Adorable! :wub: We sure would love to have some honey from YOUR bees anytime Coco.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> She looks like a baby doll! I so miss Chyna's hair. Pictures like these make me want to grow her's back.[/B]


LOL! That picture of Coco is a bit old now. I posted that back when Coco had more hair. The groomer did a number on my sweet Coco last week, and I am wishing now that she looks like your Chyna's hair. She is so adorable. 
Thank you all for your sweet comments about Coco. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: It is very easy to compliment a BEAUTY...Don't worry, she will be very hairy again in no time!!!!!LOL!! Then we DEMAND more pics!! x0x00x0x N & P & P


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

She is soooo cute!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How cute!!! Coco sure is adorable. Love that dress and bow on her :wub:


----------

